# I Re della Griglia: Chef Rubio. Dal 27 ottobre su Dmx. Streaming VD.



## admin (17 Ottobre 2014)

In continui aggiornamento con tutti gli episodi:

N.B. copiare ed incollare i seguenti link agli episodi nella barra degli indirizzi del browser.

*Episodio 1 -) dmax.it/video/programmi/i-re-della-griglia/i-re-della-griglia-episodio-1/

Episodio 2 -) dmax.it/video/programmi/i-re-della-griglia/i-re-della-griglia-episodio-2/

Episodio 3 -) dmax.it/video/programmi/i-re-della-griglia/i-re-della-griglia-episodio-3/
*

Torna Chef Rubio, sempre su Dmax. Il cuoco/showman romano, dal prossimo 27 Ottobre 2014, partirà con un nuovo programma, per la precisione un talent show dedicato alla cucina, dal titolo "I Re della Griglia".

Nel corso delle varie puntate di "I Re della Griglia", nove aspiranti cuochi si sfideranno a grigliate e barbecue. I giudici, tra i quali lo stesso Rubio, Paolo Parisi e Cristiano Tomei, premieranno i migliori.

I Re della Griglia andrà in onda su Dmax, dal 27 Ottobre 2014, in prima serata.

A seguire, riporteremo tutte le puntate in streaming de I Re della Griglia.


----------



## admin (29 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> In continui aggiornamento con tutti gli episodi:
> 
> N.B. copiare ed incollare i seguenti link agli episodi nella barra degli indirizzi del browser.
> 
> ...




Inserito il primo episodio in video streaming


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> In continui aggiornamento con tutti gli episodi:
> 
> N.B. copiare ed incollare i seguenti link agli episodi nella barra degli indirizzi del browser.
> 
> ...




Aggiunto il secondo episodio


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> In continui aggiornamento con tutti gli episodi:
> 
> N.B. copiare ed incollare i seguenti link agli episodi nella barra degli indirizzi del browser.
> 
> ...




Aggiunto il terzo episodio


----------

